# Is Anyone Interested?



## Majimaune (Nov 20, 2006)

I didnt quite know where to put this so I thougt here was a good place.

A friend of mine wants to start a RPG group around the Hills area in Sydney NSW. We would play D&D (Dungons and Dragons) and stuff like that. Anyone that lives around Blacktown, Castle Hill or Hornsby is welcome to join. We would probably meet once a week when possible. As long as you can get home afterwards.

PM me if you are interested.

Majimaune Leganimdok.


----------

